# Reckless cyclists on 9W on 8/29



## geon (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw two cyclists who were close to getting a Darwin Award this past Sunday morning. I was riding northbound on 9W, just a bit north of Palisades Ave (in Englewood Cliffs?) and there were two cyclists who were about 50 meters ahead of me. Without looking, they made a sudden U-turn in the open road. There were cars close behind them, and the cars had to slam their brakes. As a result, one car rear ended another. The riders weren't hit, but they just seemed to sheepishly smirk, and quickly rode off in the opposite direction as if nothing happened...

They actually had nice road bikes and gear, but I guess that doesn't necessarily mean they had a clue... I can imagine that the drivers involved in the accident won't have positive feelings for other cyclists as a result.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

In before "nice bikes means they have no clue" flame.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

That's messed up man... complete jack&sses in my IMO... I hope the folks involved gave a good discription of the riders and the police found them... I think if proven they where they actual cause of the accident... then they could be sited for leaving the scene!


----------



## geon (Jan 25, 2010)

I doubt that they were caught -- they were quickly riding away downhill in the opposite direction by the time I passed the cars, and there were no cops in sight. 

However, from my quick glance, the damage to the rear-ended car didn't look too bad. But still, it was completely irresponsible for the cyclist to just keep on going. They had to know that they caused the accident b/c they turned to look at the cars before they rode away.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

wow, i was on 9W that Sunday but did not see that peice of stupidity. What time?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

that's why getting motorists to respect us is hard, due to douchebags like them.


----------



## geon (Jan 25, 2010)

It was between sometime between 9:15 and 9:45 in the morning. Both my riding partner and I were speechless


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

I started out about 11:30 from Fort Lee (near to bridge) git a flat about 10 minutes in and so many people stopped to offer help as I was changing my tube. I actully forgot my lever an someone stopped and loaned me his. generally a very nice group of riders there.


----------



## DaveNYRB (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm as much of a car enthusiast as I love biking (albeit new for road biking). If I was the driver of either of those cars, I would've turned around and chase down those bikers. Those bikers only hope are to ride off road to elude me.  This story is absolutely appalling and don't blame drivers for hating cyclists.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i prefer river rd/henry hudson drive to 9w


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> i prefer river rd/henry hudson drive to 9w


me too but not going South due to the horrible road quality on the Alpine Approach Rd. it's fine going up but i feel like i'm always moments from death going down unless i ride the brakes the whole way.

it's a shame that those 2 knuckleheads caused an accident and then jetted. that's lame and they'll probably do it again. i wonder why they wouldn't cast a glance behind them before making a U-turn? i personally have no desire to be flattened by truck going 30mph faster than me. :idea:


----------

